# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Διαφορικός θερμοστάτης

## colt3003

Καλησπερίζω την παρέα
θέλω να εγκαταστήσω στο σπίτι μου έναν ηλιακό συλέκτη για ζεστό νερό αλλα το μποίλερ είναι τοποθετημένο μακριά απο αυτόν. χρειάζομαι λοιπόν έναν θερμοστατη με 2 ίδιους αισθητήρες ώστε ο ένας να πηγαίνει πάνω στον καθρέπτη και ο αλλος μέσα στο μποίλερ, αλλά πρέπει να ρυθμίζεται με τι διαφορά θερμοκρασιας του ενος αιθητήρα απο τον αλλον θα ενεργοποιείται ο κυκλοφορητής. βρήκα μόνο ενα κύκλωμα αλλά δεν έχει μέθοδο απεικόνισης ώστε να βλέπω πότε πλησιάζει η ώρα που θα ξεκινήσει ο κυκλοφορητής, πόσο μεγάλη είναι δηλ. η Δθ. Το ελέκτορ του 2006 έχει ένα κύκλωμα που έχει και απεικόνιση αλλά χρησιμοποιούν το UAA170 που έχει καταργηθεί κατι χρόνια, και εγώ αντί αυτού έχω το UAA 180 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πηγαίνει στη θέση του και τι τροποποιήσεις πιθανόν χρειάζονται. Οπότε ψάνω εξ αρχής γιά ένα σοβαρό κύκλωμα που να κάνει αυτό ακριβώς που θέλω. Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα   :Question:

----------


## billilis

Για δες αυτό http://www.charmeg.gr/index.php?comp=products&cat=6
Νομίζω ότι σου κάνει.

----------


## colt3003

Φίλε μου όντος αυτό είναι που ψάχνω και δείχνει τέλειο.... αλλά έχει ενα μικρό ελάττωμα: τα 100+ ευρα που κοστίζει. Για αυτό ψάχνω ένα κύκλωμα για να το κατασκευάσω εγώ. Καμία προταση  ????

----------


## takis_kor

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Univers...00807847658%26

αυτό μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν διαφορικός θερμοστάτης μπόιλερ λέτε?

----------


## vasilllis

αυτος ο εξελιγμενος που θες ειναι για να ενεργοποιει κυκλοφορητη ηλιακου -καλοριφερ αυτοματα.
αν θες μονο για τον ηλιακο πιστευω ενα απλο αισθητηριο στα πανελ αρκει.

----------


## JOUN

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-Univers...00807847658%26
> 
> αυτό μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σαν διαφορικός θερμοστάτης μπόιλερ λέτε?



Αυτος δεν βλεπω να σου κανει..Το "dual" που λεει στην περιγραφη αναφερεται στις δυο ανεξαρτητες εξοδους που εχει..

Εδω ειδες για το ολοκληρωμενο;  http://www.ebay.com/itm/UAA170-Manu-...item1c27714070 Ειναι εγγυημενο καταστημα..

----------


## takis_kor

> αυτος ο εξελιγμενος που θες ειναι για να ενεργοποιει κυκλοφορητη ηλιακου -καλοριφερ αυτοματα.
> αν θες μονο για τον ηλιακο πιστευω ενα απλο αισθητηριο στα πανελ αρκει.



Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω ειναι να ανοίγει η ηλεκτροβάνα προς το μπόιλερ όταν είναι μεγαλύτερη η θερμοκρασία του λέβητα από του μπόιλερ






> Αυτος δεν βλεπω να σου κανει..Το "dual" που λεει στην περιγραφη αναφερεται στις δυο ανεξαρτητες εξοδους που εχει..
> 
> Εδω ειδες για το ολοκληρωμενο;  http://www.ebay.com/itm/UAA170-Manu-...item1c27714070 Ειναι εγγυημενο καταστημα..



δεν έχω υπομονη να κάτσω να φτιάξω κανένα ετοιμο ψάχνω να βρω στο εβαυ

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Αυτή την εποχή τελειοποιώ έναν διαφορικό θερμοστάτη με 3-6 ή και παραπάνω ενδείξεις, με 3 displays και 1 διαφορική ενέργεια με "υστέρηση" και 2-3 απλές συγκριτικές και θα ήθελα να σας τις παρουσιάσω αφού τις δοκιμάσω πρώτα για την αξιοπιστία τους. Όποιος βιάζεται ακόμα, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις στα γρήγορα και εν καιρώ σας το παρουσιάζω !!!! Θέλω να αντικαταστήσω το εμπορικό που πήρα και είναι λίγο πολύπλοκο στην χρήση του και αργό στις ενδείξεις του για τόσα λεφτά που κάνει !!! Βέβαια είναι αξιόπιστο !!!

----------


## takis_kor

> Αυτή την εποχή τελειοποιώ έναν διαφορικό θερμοστάτη με 3-6 ή και παραπάνω ενδείξεις, με 3 displays και 1 διαφορική ενέργεια με "υστέρηση" και 2-3 απλές συγκριτικές και θα ήθελα να σας τις παρουσιάσω αφού τις δοκιμάσω πρώτα για την αξιοπιστία τους. Όποιος βιάζεται ακόμα, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου για περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις στα γρήγορα και εν καιρώ σας το παρουσιάζω !!!! Θέλω να αντικαταστήσω το εμπορικό που πήρα και είναι λίγο πολύπλοκο στην χρήση του και αργό στις ενδείξεις του για τόσα λεφτά που κάνει !!! Βέβαια είναι αξιόπιστο !!!



για πες λεπτομέρειες!!!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ένας διαφορικός θερμοστάτης συγκρίνει 2 διαφορετικές θερμοκρασίες και αντιλαμβάνεται το Δt, την ουσία δηλαδή στην όλη διαδικασία, ανεξάρτητα απο το ύψος των τιμών των. 
Ξεκίνησα με αυτό το κύκλωμα http://www.solorb.com/elect/solarcirc/diftemp2/  και αφού το κατασκεύασα πρόχειρα ( :Wink:  στην συνέχεια ασχολήθηκα με τα displays με βάση το ICL7107 και τα LM335 για τον διαφορικό θερμοστάτη και τα LM35 για τα displays. Παιδεύτηκα αρκετά για να βρω το κατάλληλο κύκλωμα και συνδεσμολογία των θερμομέτρων, να είναι σταθερά και αξιοπιστα χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα και rollover και τελικά το πέτυχα πολύ καλά! Τώρα προσθέτω δύο τιμές μεταβλητής αναφοράς θερμοκρασίας σε ένα LM324 χωριστά για να έχω 2 ενέργειες ακόμα και να κάνω τον διαφορικό θερμοστάτη περισσότερων δυνατοτήτων!!! 
Παρόλο που έχω διαβάσει γκρίνιες για τα LM35 και τις ψιλοσυνάντησα, η διαφορά έγκειται στα ψιλά γράμματα των κατασκευαστών. Πρέπει να είναι πακτωμένα στο σημείο μέτρησης ή να φέρουν ψύκτρα (αυτοσχέδια) στον ελεύθερο αέρα για να μην αυτοθερμαίνονται και ξεγελάνε την μέτρηση !!!! 
Στην ουσία η τελική μορφή της συσκευής μου είναι ένας διαφορικός θερμοστάτης με 3 θερμόμετρα και ένα μικρό κύκλωμα (με το LM324 και 2 Mosfet και 2 ρελεδάκια) για να επιτελεί δύο εντολές ακόμα. Π.χ. να ενεργοποιεί την θέρμανση του Φυσικού αερίου όταν η θερμοκρασία του δοχείου αδρανείας είναι αρκετή (!) και να μου προσφέρει την θερμότητα που έχει συγκεντρωθεί στα σώματα καλοριφέρ και να ενεργοποιεί μια δευτερη εντολή για λόγους ασφαλείας όπου την επιλέξω. 
Τα θερμόμετρα δείχνουν την υψηλή και την χαμηλή θερμοκρασία του κυκλώματος (τζάκι ή ήλιος) και την θερμοκρασία του δοχείου αδρανείας. Με διακοπτάκια μπουτόν ή 3 επαφών ή επιλογέα περιστροφικό μπορώ να βλέπω και άλλες θερμοκρασίες , αν έχω βάλει αντίστοιχους αισθητήρες. 
Οι αισθητήρες είναι αυτοσχέδιοι προσαρμοσμένοι στις ανάγκες της μέτρησης και κοστίζουν 1,5 € αντί για 18 € και έτσι βάζω παντού!!!! Μεγάλο μυστικό της αξιοπιστίας του LM35 είναι αυτή η συνδεσμολογία με την αντίσταση 18Κ και τις 2 διόδους που περιγράφεται στο pdf της εταιρίας και δίνει -50 έως +150 C και το έχω ενσωματώσει στο κύκλωμα του display. 
Οι μεγάλες ζέστες που μπαίνουν δεν με αφήνουν να παίξω πιο εντατικά και να ολοκληρώσω όλη την κατασκευή σύντομα αλλά δεν είναι κρατικό μυστικό. 
Είμαι πρόθυμος να απαντήσω σε επιμέρους λεπτομέρειες και να ζητήσω βοήθεια γιατί δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός, αλλά αυτοδίδακτος ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες !!!  Ένας Μαστροτζεπέτο είμαι !!!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Τελικά έφτιαξα αρκετά κυκλωματάκια διαφορικών θερμοστατών ( με κυρίαρχο ένα στα 12 βολτ ) και πέτυχα καλά αποτελέσματα !!!!

----------


## el greco 1

συνχαριτηρια! αντιπαγωτικη προστασια υπαρχει στο κυκλωμα?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ζω εντός οικιστικής περιοχής και είναι πολύ σπάνιο το θέμα του πάγου, το ηλιακό έχει αντιπαγετική προστασία, δεν έχω πάντως αντιπαγετική στο κύκλωμα. εσύ τι εννοείς ακριβώς ;;;

----------


## el greco 1

οταν η θερμοκρασια πεσει πχ στουs 0c να γινει on ο κυκλοφοριτηs του πανελ και να στηλει νερο ζεστο απο το μποιλερ μεχρι τα πανελ να πιασουν πχ 5c.

----------


## JOUN

Δεν χρειαζεται να εχει ζεστο νερο το μποιλερ για να δουλεψει η αντιπαγωτικη προστασια.Αρκει και μονο να παρει μπρος ο κυκλοφορητης , η κινηση του (κρυου)νερου μεσα στο κυκλωμα δεν αφηνει τον παγο να σχηματιστει.

----------


## edesign

Διαφορικός θερμοστάτης --> http://ekits.eu/index.php?c=20&p=88
παράδοση είναι φθηνή και γρήγορη

----------


## vasilllis

Ακριβος (για βουλγαρος μου φαινεται) διευθυνση δεν εχει,στοιχεια παραπανω δεν εχει.Καποιος θα τα κλαιει τα λεφτακια του???

----------


## edesign

πληρωμή - paypal 
περιγραφή διαθέσιμη μόνο στην αγγλική γλώσσα, κατόπιν αιτήματος 
Μενού της οθόνης LCD μπορεί να είναι Έλληνες

----------


## vagroul

καλησπέρα, έχω βρει τον παρακάτω διαφορικό θερμοστάτη. δεν καταλαβαίνω πως κάνεις την ρύθμιση του διαφορικού. θέλω να τον χρησιμοποιησω να δίνει εντολή σε μια ηλεκτροβανα να ανοίγει/κλείνει όταν η θερμοκρασία του νερού του λέβητα πετρελαίου είναι πάνω από την θερμοκρασία του boiler του ηλιακού. πιστεύω οτι γίνετε αν και λέει ότι είναι για τον έλεγχο κυκλοφοριτη. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIFFERENTIAL...item418a01ecd2

----------


## el greco 1

το αναφερει με το τριμερ αριστερα και δεξια.

----------


## vagroul

> το αναφερει με το τριμερ αριστερα και δεξια.



ναι έχεις δίκιο. τωρα το ποσο ακριβεια θα εχει ειναι αλλο θεμα.απο την στιγμη που μπορει να δωσει εντολη στον κυκλοφοριτη το ιδιο δεν θα ειναι και για την ηλεκτροβανα?

----------


## el greco 1

ναι το ιδιο ειναι.

----------


## vasilllis

> Διαφορικός θερμοστάτης --> http://ekits.eu/index.php?c=20&p=88
> παράδοση είναι φθηνή και γρήγορη



Τελικα αυτο ειναι αξιοπιστο?εχεις ψωνισει απο εκει?


ΓΙα πειτε ρε παιδια και υδραυλικα πως εχετε κανει συνδεσεις?με κιτ?η ιδιοκατασκευη?

----------


## vagroul

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIFFERENTIAL...item418a01ecd2

σε αυτόν μπορεί να προστεθεί οθόνη ώστε να βλέπουμε τις ενδείξεις των θερμοκρασιών?

----------


## vasilllis

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIFFERENTIAL...item418a01ecd2
> 
> σε αυτόν μπορεί να προστεθεί οθόνη ώστε να βλέπουμε τις ενδείξεις των θερμοκρασιών?



Πιστευω αν βρεις ενα θερμομετρο με NTC να δουλεψει παραλληλα.

----------

